# Pepto Bismol



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with or knowledge about this product? I heard that an unlisted benefit from taking it is 95% reduction of fart odors. So it seems like it could be extremely useful for everyone with excessive gas or leaky gas.

I'm curious as to how often you could safely take this and how often you would need to take it in order for it to be effective.


----------



## FatherLovesU (Jul 23, 2013)

Please take Pepto Bismol very carefully, after reading all of the warnings below, consult your Dr. to see if your body is ready for a dose of heavy metal poisoning. have you tried Dr. Ohira's multiple strain of probiotic supplements?

http://www.swansonvitamins.com/dr-ohhiras-essential-formulas

bismuth subsalicylate. (the active ingredient in Pepto-Bismol) is used as an antidiarrheal and to treat some other gastro-intestinal diseases (oligodynamic effect, which relates to killing microbes with small doses of heavy metals).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepto-Bismol


----------

